# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Импорт цен из Excel в 1С 7.7 Комплексная

## *Rimma*

Помогите советом, пожалуйста! 
Начала переносить номенклатуру и цены из таблицы Excel в 1:С 7.7 комплексная конфигурация. Номенклатура загрузилась без проблем, а вот цены никак.... Бьюсь уже 3 дня, весь мозг сломала... Пишет "Строка номер "ххх" не импортирована Не задан Владелец". В Excel свойства ячеек - общие, шрифт Arial. Номенклатура загружена в отдельный каталог.

----------

